# Are you one of these drivers?



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are one of these people, please tell me why you - 

1) Sit in the middle lane of a motorway when the inside lane is clear for miles?

2) Sit on my offside rear bumper, doing the same speed as me and then refusing to move into the outside lane to let me pull out from the inside lane?

3) Drive with your front foglights on when it is raining, allowing the beams to bounce off the wet surface, so you dazzle everyone coming the other way?

4) Stop or slow down sharply on a main road to let someone out of a side road, when no-one is expecting you to?

Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Can I add annoying drivers to that :lol: 

Dick


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Re middle lane drivers - they probably think it is undignified to drive on the inside lane.
I've got to say, I feel more comfortable driving in France and Spain than in the UK.
Cycling, too!
And in both countries they stop right away for pedestrians on zebras.
M


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Do you overtake me then sit on my front bumper going slower than i was :twisted:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

bazzeruk said:


> 1) Sit in the middle lane of a motorway when the inside lane is clear for miles?


No.



bazzeruk said:


> 2) Sit on my offside rear bumper, doing the same speed as me and then refusing to move into the outside lane to let me pull out from the inside lane?


No - but if someone does that to you, you could slow down a little and then pull out behind them. Or speed up a little and pull out in front of them.



bazzeruk said:


> 3) Drive with your front foglights on when it is raining, allowing the beams to bounce off the wet surface, so you dazzle everyone coming the other way?


No - dipped headlights.



bazzeruk said:


> 4) Stop or slow down sharply on a main road to let someone out of a side road, when no-one is expecting you to?


No - unless someone comes out of a side road so that I would actually smash into them unless I stopped (very common in London). Ditto I might have to slow down if a cyclist suddenly appears in the road and I can't safely overtake.

To be honest, you shouldn't be driving so close to someone that if they stop or slow down sharply it makes any difference to you. They might have to do an emergency stop if a small child runs into the street. Haven't you heard of stopping distances?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

ojibway said:


> Re middle lane drivers - they probably think it is undignified to drive on the inside lane.
> I've got to say, I feel more comfortable driving in France and Spain than in the UK.
> Cycling, too!
> And in both countries they stop right away for pedestrians on zebras.
> M


I agree


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Do you start to overtake me then sit along side reading/composing a text /
Do you look startled and ask me if these :twofingers: are yours when I sound my horn to indicate you're breaking the law and being a hazard


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

No,
No,
No, 
Yes


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I HATE clod's

C entre
L ane
O nly 
D rivers


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

what about the drivers about to join the motorway that expect me to alter my speed or position on the inside lane - have they not read the highway code and the need to adjust 'their' speed to filter in safely. Do I move for them? not a chance!

Then the knights of the road and their 38tonnes before each of the same approach lanes that decide to enter lane 2 even if there is nothing else in front of them.

And the same 'knight' now travelling along a dual carriageway, travelling at 53mph, because of his limiter, pulls out to overtake one in front doing 52mph (who then speeds up to 52.99mph) so they are both going side by side for mile after mile, after mile, after mile,after................... I know about this one as I was behind him in the left lane as he did it along the A42 after the M42. Then we came to an incline and matey outside starts to fall back because he can't keep up and wants me to drop back to let him in - yeah right of course I will :twisted: 

Then the outside lane hoggers that have no idea they have a vehicle behind them wanting to overtake because they don't know what mirrors are for grrrrrrrrr!!!!!

give me France anytime when on a motorbike as their drivers are so courteous and will go to great lengths to move over 

and Germany when a clogged dual carriageway will split to allow a central 'bike' lane.

and NOT Italy, what a scary place they all drive like Hamilton on a bad day


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Or the ones going along at 25 on a B road then slow down when a car comes the other way.

joe


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Do you overtake me then sit on my front bumper going slower than i was :twisted:


I'd forgotten that one - how annoying is that!!??


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes extremely. I put my headlights on initially just to remind them that I'm still there or to wake them up :evil:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I may occasionally commit one of those sins, but thats the thing about not being perfect - you sometimes make mistakes!!!!!!!! 

Caulkhead


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

40k miles a year for the last 30 years Ive seen them all.

I do not qualify for any of your categories but hate them just as much as you.
My pet hate is the twillop that pulls out of a T junction in front of you and then immediatley stops to turn right.
Dave p


Twillop: is a member of either sex any age, who wants shooting. 8)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Or, as happened to me today on my way to work, you are on a bike pedalling flat out and a lorry 10 yards ahead looks at you and decides you are only a bike so he can pull out to turn right and sit across the road waiting for ages for a gap in the traffic coming the other way, totalling blocking progress, so I have to stop and thus lose momentum to get up the hill. But then I'm only a bike and I don't pay road tax and he is bigger than me :twisted: 

My "favourite" ( :twisted: :roll: ) though is the bloke who can't bear to be behind a motorhome or campervan and MUST overtake. No problem with that, but they then reduce speed and pootle along slower than you were going in the first place. Why? If he wanted to do that speed why rush to catch up the MH why not stick to the slower speed and the MH would get further ahead so he wouldn't be 'following behind it' and he wouldn't have to raise his blood pressure itching to overtake.

Mrs D


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> 40k miles a year for the last 30 years Ive seen them all.
> 
> I do not qualify for any of your categories but hate them just as much as you.
> My pet hate is the twillop that pulls out of a T junction in front of you and then immediatley stops to turn right.
> ...


I'dve called one of them there a prannock :lol:


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes and the one who pulls out of a side road in front of me when there is nothing behind me... At least be travelling the same speed as me or preferably faster!!

Debs


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

gotta add the one that currently winds me up the most , 
the lazy driver that position's themselves in the right hand lane doing 30/40 in a 40/50 limited zone because they're going to turn right in about 1/2 mile . 
one particular place near me that i frequently have to use has 2 x roundabout's 3/4 of a mile apart with industrial estates both side's each with 3 access roads, the assumption is that a veh in the right hand lane is taking one of those roads so you can undertake, you then pull out into the r/h lane 100 yds before the next roundabout to have a poor & lazy driver flashing lights and suggesting your at fault???


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> what about the drivers about to join the motorway that expect me to alter my speed or position on the inside lane - have they not read the highway code and the need to adjust 'their' speed to filter in safely. Do I move for them? not a chance!
> 
> Don't agree with this comment at all. When the mway is busy or there is a large HGV joining I think it is courteous and safer to adopt a more flexible approach. If it is possible to move to the inside lane that would be the sensible thing to do.
> 
> David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DaveJM said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > what about the drivers about to join the motorway that expect me to alter my speed or position on the inside lane - have they not read the highway code and the need to adjust 'their' speed to filter in safely. Do I move for them? not a chance!
> ...


IF it's possible? Not usually if the motorway is busy it isn't, but still they trundle out at 40 MPH in their motorised shopping trolleys, with a blinking r/hand indicator (if you're lucky) ordering you out of their way.

The line they cross to get to the motorway is in effect a Give Way line and they need to realise that.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think a high proportion of perceived bad driving down to a lack of confidence in using rear view mirrors.

For the first 5 years of my driving life I drove in an environment where there were no dual carriage ways, only two sets of traffic lights and in those days no one ever overtook me.

When I moved to England I can still remember the most difficult thing to come to terms with was looking in and trusting the rear view mirrors even though I considered myself to be an experienced driver.

The other difficulty I had, when driving through Manchester, was distinguishing between orange street lights and amber traffic lights.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Had a scary experience earlier this year. Poodling down the M5 on the way to Devon. Doing a steady 60 mph with little ol' Peugeot 107 hooked on the back in "TOAD mode". Coming up to an entry slip road on my left, saw a fairly new Mondeo with 4 occupants, driver on moby :evil: :evil: :evil: about to try and cut me up and race ahead; I started to back off but he decided against coming on in front of me and dropped back and tried to get onto the nearside lane right behind me   Boy did he have a shock (and most probably sticky underwear :twisted: ) when he realised that I had a car attached to my rear end!! :lol: Thankfully his reactions were bloody quick and he swerved back onto the slip road before coming onto the motorway in a more cautious manner.

And guess what!! He got into the middle lane, overtook me and stayed there even though there was no traffic on the nearside lane for miles (and that's a rarity on the M5!!)

Regards

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You all appear to be impatient and intolerant drivers to me.
Some are saying how they appreciate the tolerance and courteousness of continental drivers but then can't copy their example in their own country :roll: .

An angry driver is an unsafe driver and an accident waiting to happen.

Calm down and chill. You're driving a *leisure* vehicle ...so leisure it!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> You all appear to be impatient and intolerant drivers to me.
> Some are saying how they appreciate the tolerance and courteousness of continental drivers but then can't copy their example in their own country :roll: .
> 
> An angry driver is an unsafe driver and an accident waiting to happen.
> ...


Agree!! Back in high school driving class they taught us to drive defensively.

By the way have driven a lot in Italy, I live there, I have to disagree about Italian drivers. They do have some bad habits, but they are no worse than the rest of Europe.

Speaking of angry drivers, I was a bad boy recently. After a long day of driving the camper in So. Italy going to one place to stop for the night that was hard to find and then deciding to move on for another hour or so we were on a two lane road looking for an area di sosta. When we saw the sign I made a quick signal and a rather abrupt right turn (like a left for you). The car behind me didn't like it, Italians do tend to fallow too close, and started honking at me. Not one to forget my California road rage leanings I gave him the middle finger. At which point he slammed on his brakes, I could only hear them, which caused the guy behind him on a scooter to fall down and slide. No one was hurt and the scooter wasn't damaged. The whole thing ended with a lot of shouting and me being the bad guy for my middle finger insult and a good round of criticism from my wife. The point is that even though I was wrong with my abrupt right turn I got angry and made the other guy really angry. Two angry drivers - I think you can understand my point.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

My missus does slow down to let other traffic out of side roads, let pedestrians cross even though they are not on a zebra crossing etc. It drives me mad and I keep telling her that one day the car behind will ram her backside but she just tells me it is common courtesy.

The other thing that drives me insane is every other driver within a 5 mile radius of ME. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> give me France anytime when on a motorbike as their drivers are so courteous and will go to great lengths to move over


I didn't like driving on the motorways in France at all..... cars would overtake me and then pull in right in front of me, leaving no stopping distance, and then SLOW DOWN!!!! because they were going to turn off.

Why bother overtaking me only to slow down right in front of me? Why not stay behind me in the first place?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Another really annoying thing...... Coming back from Poole up the M3 a couple of weeks ago on a busy Sunday afternoon, I came up behind a coach built motorhome sitting at 56mph right behind an arctic. I pulled out to overtake and he pulled out behind me and then sat right behind looming large in the mirrors clearly getting a "tow" from me. I speed up, he speeds up. I slow down, he slows down - all about 20 feet from the rear of my vehicle and far too close for safety. Finally got rid of him on M25.

So, Mr R registered Fiat coach built, if you are reading this, you are both a git and a danger to other motorists. If that arctic had to brake hard, you would be toast and keep the local coroner in business. You might be saving a bit of fuel but you should not be driving like that


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My pet hate is the driver entering the carriageway from the slip road. Why do most drivers never indicate nowadays, are they taught this?

I never try to accommodate them unless they are indicating (but I will for something weighing about 40 tons  ).

I was used to bad driving when in the Middle East and it did not bother me. In the UK, it angers me because people should know better.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

You know what winds me up, people like you lot, you are all so perfect and every body else is an idiot. 

I now realise why I prefer to drive in France, they are far far more tolerant.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like a sign on my MH saying

"I can see your mirrors and i can see you...
And your on the f...ing phone again"
(or drinking a cup of tea or reading the paperwork for your next destination.)


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> and NOT Italy, what a scary place they all drive like Hamilton on a bad day


But at least in Italy they are all awake, which is not always the case in Britain, especially here on the south coast!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am delighted to have had such a dramatic effect on so many people 8) .
Sad to say I am truly guilty of all of the problems you have encountered :twisted: .
I have tailgated, cut across people, answered my phone; yes every single annoying misbehaviour. My latest is sticking to the speed limit :twisted: .
Of course I do not do any of these things all the time, but somewhere along the 50+ years I have been driving I have certainly been guilty of all of them and I imagine we all have :roll: !
An anonymous driver.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

hblewett said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > and NOT Italy, what a scary place they all drive like Hamilton on a bad day
> ...


.................. or even still alive. :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

TickTok said:


> You know what winds me up, people like you lot, you are all so perfect and every body else is an idiot.
> 
> I now realise why I prefer to drive in France, they are far far more tolerant.


Clear orff to France then. 

I just cannot tolerate tolerant people, they make me intolerant. :lol:


----------

